# Pergola Paint



## jdelgado24 (Jan 26, 2019)

Need help to calculate prices for this project.

Thanks


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

let me get my calculator. Lets see......I'd say about......tree fiddy.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

or 42. could be 42.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com_. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.
 
_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

